# Cascade 36' -- Advice



## freetosail (Jun 28, 2009)

I've spotted myself a Cascade 36' that I'm interested in purchasing. I believe that this boat is capable of a transatlantic or circumnavigation voyage, but I'd like your opinions. If your a Cascade owner is there any advice that you would give to someone planning to take this sailboat out to sea?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

I like Cascades, and I've looked at quite a few of them over the years. I'm not a Cascade owner, but I've come close.

They are a narrow, sea worthy design, but they can vary in quality a great deal because so many were owner finished or had unusual decisions made during the completion process. The hulls have a good rep for being strong, and I've seen pristine and well-thought-out interiors, but I've also seen really poor interiors, exposed plywood, bizarre choices...

Compared to a boat like a Pacific Seacraft or Islander 36, there's going to be a lot more latitude in quality, and you'd need a really good surveyor to separate a pearl from the rough. (Don't forget a rigging specialist, and perhaps a mechanical specialist.) 

They have gone long range, but you might be able to score a 42 footer at not much more than a 36, and have more space and a bit more speed. A comparable boat is a Spencer 42.

Good luck!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey, Free to Sail, Great to see someone your age pursuing such a wonderful dream. I have no first hand Cascade experience, but I know that several have circumnavigated. 

One noteable example being Jim and Molly Moore's voyage on Swan. If you haven't yet, get your hands on 'By Way of the Wind' Jim's book. He and his wife circumnavigated and then some in a Cascade 36.....It's a great read, very pragmatic, he proves that any can do it provided they have common sense, determination and a good sense of humour....

Jim Moore is to me somewhat of a cruising legend.

Best of luck with your dream man, stay focused and do the hard work to make it happen. I really hope it works out for you.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My sense of the Cascade is that they were an older, simpler, cruder design. While they seem to have a strong following, the couple that I have come across have been strangely 'customized' in ways that seemingly make little sense (big doghouses, and crude bowsprits). 

These were a decent design for thier day, but thier day was 40 plus years ago. A huge amount has been learned about designing seaworthy, seakindly, well mannered, designs in the period since.

When I look at the design, they are a pretty typical mid-1960's early fin keel design. This was after all the design era that gave fin keel/spade rudders a bad name.

In any event, a number of these have allegedly been used for distance voyaging. In my mind this is a poster child for the issue of whether a boat that has done a circumnavigation is a good choice for someone else looking to make a distance voyage. The answer is a resounding "not necessarily". 

In reality a very knowledgable, lucky, and skilled sailor can get by, voyaging all over the place, with a less than ideal boat. It has happened and continues to happen. But for us mere mortals, the decisions come down to how much risk are we willing to take. And at this point it is not all that cut and dry. 

Obviously, for some folks there are the bulletproof, go-anywhere cruisers out there. They are mostly too expensive and carry other big compromises that place them out of bounds for most folks. At the other end of the spectrum there are the 'go with what ya have' crowd. 

For most of us the answer is to find a solid mddle ground and I am not sure that a 30 plus year old boat from a forty year old design, mediocre coastal/racer-cruiser is close enough to a reasonable middle ground for someone aspiring to a circumnavigation with six people. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

*Cascade 36 available*

If anyone is still checking this thread perhaps you'd care to offer an opinion about purchasing this boat as a voyager. Your input will be appreciated.

OS

36 ft cascade sloop, refit, diesel repower

Date: 2010-06-27, 9:04AM
classic world cruising proven design, this one a Hawaii veteran 36 ft Cascade that is handlaid highest quality FG hull and deck construction See Cascade story website on history of these boats Fast and extremely strong construction Recent professionally built beautiful Alaskan Yellow cedar T and g interior including headliner and galley last year repowered with perkins 4 108 48 hp diesel,. Rewired with new interior lighting and nav lights recent deck paint and varnish. 3 replaced SS opening ports and salon hatch added. windlass and cqr anchor Teak rubrail 3 jibs, spinnaker and mainsail Great liveaboard Do your research on these boats This is at the low end of their price, with a one of a kind light warm crafted interior , and 48 hp diesel.Priced below market to sell. documented vessel


----------



## oaklandsailor (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys I looked at a Cascade 36 today which was one of the "owner will finish" models, and no matter how bulletproof the hull or how few hours may be on the diesel it will never have the appeal of an interior that was done by a shipwright or cabinet maker. Not the right boat for me, although on the good side, I'm 6-0" and had plenty of headroom. As I said, the boat was sold without an interior and although it's being improved upon by it's 3rd owner who is pretty handy with tools it will be a non-starter for me. Dang. Way too much work in and out.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

It the pitfall of boats from that era.....I have been having similar experiences looking at shipwright fitted vs owner fitted vessels of a simialr vintage llately, and even with the cost difference the owner fitted vessels just don't cut it I find. I keep trying to tell myself it would be a nice project but I think you would basically have to commit to a complete interior refit and that is no small matter.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

I cross the Cascade 36 off my list, but then I see ads for local boats, and pictures like these showing Cascade thirty-six sailing well and long in current day Pacific. Does not look too bad on the water!


----------



## williamkiester (Aug 25, 2010)

Can anyone suggest some good alternatives to a Cascade 36 to consider. Price is a big consideration. I'm looking for something blue water worthy with a fin keel.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Cal 34,36 or the Cal 40. Ericson 35-2, possibly some of the Columbia boats.
A lot of these will be easier to find on the west coast.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Niagara 35 - the older, non-Encore interior is much better for offshore with four good sea berths.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The Niagara does have a balsa cored hull so that is certainly the first thing I would check.
What is your budget and where are you located?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

I think these are really neat boats...

choey lee Boats For Sale


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Mick: 
I have always had mixed feelings about Cheoy Lee. I think thier boats always look solid but I their details always drive me crazy.

Back in the 1980's I did some of the drafting on the Cheoy Lee Wittholz 53. WITTHOLZ 53 (CHEOY LEE) Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

This lists the design date as 1980, but the work I was doing was in 1982-83 so it may have been that I was only doing a revision to the sail plan, keel-rudder and interior layout. The lines drawings were in progress before I worked for Charlie.

Jeff


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Must have been a revision, or they would've called her the Cheoy Lee Curmudgeon 53. lol...j/k lots of wood to maintian... and IIRC alot of the details as well as functional gear (winches) have that CL stamp, so if you wanna replace original stuff can be a PITA. I still think they do have a bit of a regal quality to them. nice work on the drafting board... for a Curmudgeon...


----------



## williamkiester (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny you should mention this. I was seriously considering a Cheoy Lee Offshore 31 as a project boat but couldn't figure an economical way to transport it from Florida where it was floating to Massachusetts. Then I heard they are really pokey which made me concerned about making my coastal cruising and day sails a drag. I liked the looks and the wood, though this one had a fiberglass cabin top with wood details rather than the whole wood cabin top. I saw one for sale in Maine in decent shape for $13k which seemed reasonable for this solid a boat. Anyone taken one of these offshore?


----------



## williamkiester (Aug 25, 2010)

The Ericson 35 MKII looks great. Nice interiors. Will check out the Cals wen I get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## beezer (Jun 23, 2013)

For anyone searching old threads for info on cascades...Cascade 36s were not designed as coastal cruisers or racers as stated by jeff h they were designed and built for circumnavigations. THey were billed as the affordable circumnavihator by csascade.High strength features added that you will not see on other boats You will not find a faster stronger built boat in this price range. Downsides include shallow bilge and buried chainplates. Ports may be lower quality plastic. I sailed mine half way around the world. A forgiving boat that self steers like a dream. Interior layout can be a pitfall but you are getting a fast circumnavigator for peanuts. This is a bluewater boat through and through. These boats are for sailing far. As for the comment that some of these boats have been allegedly used for distance cruising, see jim moores books about sailing on swan. Cascades are cruising all over the place happily and cheaply. Weirdo additions included a garage type thing on the stern that is as ugly as it is damn useful for cruising. (He method of layup on the deck typically results in almost no deck issues . Not one spot of softness on my deck after. 40 years. Impress the joneses with a hunter interior, sail the world in a cascade.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

If this thread has gotten anyones heart pounding, check out the attached. It's a donation so I imagine the price would be flexible.

Harbour Yacht Sales Ltd.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SloopJonB said:


> If this thread has gotten anyones heart pounding, check out the attached. It's a donation so I imagine the price would be flexible.
> 
> Harbour Yacht Sales Ltd.


That one looks not bad, lotsa boat for the money!


----------



## cascade36_sailor (Jan 2, 2019)

I have just bought a Cascade 36 hull # 8 and I am looking for advice on some how too's lol this seems to be a very good boat very solid and very affordable. if this is still active please message back I am looking to chat about this topic.


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got a good friend who has owned one for a few decades. I crewed on it from Tonga to Fiji to NZ and Hawaii, plus a few other places. Never let us down. If you message me your email address i'll send it to him. Can't promise he'll answer but will ask.


----------



## cascade36_sailor (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you so much My email address is top priority real estate @ gmail.com for some reason it wont let me put it as a link in here but if you take all the spaces out it should work lol .. thank you again!


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

sure, I passed it on. Don't know if he'll contact you or not. Where are you? Since Cascades were built in Portland OR there are a bunch in that area. Rose City Yacht club has a few. That was the home port of Raindrop which won the Pacific Cup back a few years.

I considered buying one as they are such a great deal. I think the value is hit hard by the fact that many were not finished very well below decks as they were kind of a "kit" boat. But I've seen some that are really very nice. Having made my sea bones on one leaves a special place in my heart.

Also there is a premium boat works guy in the Portland area that has done mods on many Cascades, like extending the transom and dog houses. Tommy Becker. He does fantastic work.


----------



## cascade36_sailor (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you! I am located in Michigan the Tawas area i have recently purchased the boat from New Hampshire. The inside is amazing mahogany wood that is finished as beautiful as you can imagine. I will post some pictures on here. I am so great full that you have helped me find the right people Thank you so much!


----------



## FRANK COLISTRO (Apr 15, 2021)

freetosail said:


> I've spotted myself a Cascade 36' that I'm interested in purchasing. I believe that this boat is capable of a transatlantic or circumnavigation voyage, but I'd like your opinions. If your a Cascade owner is there any advice that you would give to someone planning to take this sailboat out to sea?


----------



## FRANK COLISTRO (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a 1980 Cascade 36. It is a fine ocean boat. We have won many offshore races. I moved the shrouds from the toe rail to the cabin to get a tighter jib sheet angle, so the boat points better. It is strong, dry and comfortable, a very strong boat.


----------

